# Master cylinder nabco or tokiko can they interchange



## heavyd (Aug 24, 2005)

I have a 98 maxima SE, it has a Nabco brake master cylinder, according to auto zones computer there are 2 kinds of master cylinders for that car a Nabco and Tokiko. My question is can a tokiko replace a nabco. It is the original Nissan master cyl and I want to buy a new one not a rebuilt.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

if you want to buy a good part why are you shopping at autozone?


----------



## heavyd (Aug 24, 2005)

*I had my friend get me one*

My friend got me a new one for around $100 bucks. It came in a Raybestos box but was a new Japanese MC. It even had almost the same casting numbers my original had. Put it on and bled everything and it works great. The products you get from AutoZone are pretty good I buy all my parts there, sure some other places might have a part in an original box with foreign writing on it to make you feel you’re getting actually something from Japan but AutoZone has to buy their parts from an importer also. I am sure the parts are the same just boxed differently. They are also the least expensive that I have found and I like their Lifetime warranties.
:idhitit:

www.bigdaveschoppers.com


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

Lifetime warranty = replacing the part for the rest of your life


----------

